# Hens



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Anyone know of a good poultry farm in Northeast Texas that sells hens? I'm in Leonard TX


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Ideal hatchery is in Texas. Not sure what part but they have excellent service.

http://www.idealpoultry.com/


----------

